# Happy Birthday rewalston!!



## maynman1751 (Oct 14, 2015)

Have a wonderful day brother! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rusty!

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Rusty :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it means a lot.

Rusty


----------



## Shark (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday. Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2015)

thanks everyone..it's been a wonderful day.

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Oct 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rusty!!


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone, it means a lot to me as I look at all of you as being part of my family. 

Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rusty.


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 15, 2015)

Many happy precipitations, Rusty.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 15, 2015)

jason_recliner said:


> Many happy precipitations, Rusty.


oh I sure hope so :lol:


----------

